# Tomato Paste Substitute?



## SizzlininIN

Say a recipe calls for tomato paste and you go to the pantry and lo and behold you don't have any........what can you use in its place.  This time I ended up using a small can of tomato sauce because I really didn't feel like luging my butt to the store....


----------



## bknox

I have used ketchup depending on what I am making and how lazy I feel as far going to the store. Ketchup and paprika. Once I used dry coffee creamer in Alfredo because I was homebound and had already set my mind to making Alfredo and did not have enough cream. I was ashamed but also strangely fullfilled.


----------



## Chef_Jimmy

you could boil down tomato sauce to evaporate the liquid and thicken it up


----------



## SizzlininIN

Thanks guys!  I've already added the sauce to my dish.  But I'll keep your suggestions in mind for the next time I find I'm out of the paste.


----------



## Robo410

puree diced or whole canned tomatoes...or crushed tomato.  neither will be as thick, but both will give great flavor and cook down well.


----------



## SizzlininIN

Thanks Robo!


----------



## mudbug

bknox said:
			
		

> I was ashamed but also strangely fullfilled.


 
and the karma goes to the gentleman who finds the perfect way to describe those "moments."


----------



## Constance

You never did say what the recipe was, Sizzlin. I always keep tomato paste on hand, but I don't use it very often.  What are/were you making?


----------



## SizzlininIN

Constance said:
			
		

> You never did say what the recipe was, Sizzlin. I always keep tomato paste on hand, but I don't use it very often. What are/were you making?


 
I ususally have several cans but with the kitchen in disarray (remodeling) I haven't a clue as to what I have or don't when it comes to meal time.  That is unless I go directly to the store and buy everything I need for that particular meal.
Anyway, it was for a beef stew recipe I found on the back of the Swanson Beef Broth can.  The fact that it called for coffee granules or instant coffee caught my eye and I had to give it a try.  It wasn't too bad but I had to tweek it with S & P and next time I'll try to change it up.  I'm not a huge fan of thyme and this called for a tsp. so I'll probably try it with other variations of herbs.


----------



## BreezyCooking

This is apparently the only way I can delete this stupid repetitive post.


----------



## BreezyCooking

The new glue-in-place (that's the only way I can descirbe them) sheets have been a Godsend to me as far as tomato paste goes. I open a can, use what I need, & then spoon out tablespoon-fulls on one of those sheets, cover it with another sheet, & squeeze out the air between all the little tablespoons. It works FANTASTICALLY!! Just this past weekend I was able to "cut out" two tablespoons of frozen tomato paste to use in a recipe.

I've also used this stuff for freezeing leftover canned chipotle peppers in adobe sauce. Works great.

I also alway have a "tube" of tomato paste in the fridge for those recipes that just call for a small dollop or so.


----------



## BreezyCooking

Admins - I'm getting pretty d**** sick of these posting problems.  I can't even delete all my repetitive posts - which I did NOT post.

These problems are NOT due to my computer.

HELLO - ANYBODY HOME???


----------



## Andy M.

I think ketchup is closer in flavor to tomato paste than canned tomato.  

I freeze spoonfuls of leftover paste on a plate then toss them into a Ziplock.


----------



## SizzlininIN

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> Admins - I'm getting pretty d**** sick of these posting problems. I can't even delete all my repetitive posts - which I did NOT post.
> 
> These problems are NOT due to my computer.
> 
> HELLO - ANYBODY HOME???


 
Its been happening to me to Breeze.


----------



## LadyCook61

I use the tube of tomato paste, always on hand in the fridge, especially if I don't need a whole can of paste.  Another idea is if you don't need the whole can of paste you can freeze the left over ones in an ice cube tray .


----------

